# Centrino Wireless-N 135 no wireless extensions.

## zomzilla

I compiled iwlwifi as a mdoule and the interface wlp5s0 appeared. however: iwconfig says there are no wireless extensions.

anyone have any ideas?

----------

## hdcg

Hi,

I had the same issue. If I remember correctly enabling kernel option CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT solved the issue.

Best Regards,

Holger

----------

## 666threesixes666

yeah, wext is disabled by default in kernel now.  see "wifi" wiki on official gentoo wiki@ wiki.gentoo.org

----------

